

Books by Successful Entrepreneurs and Executives - maximumwage
http://www.bigwinner.org/books/

======
jerryji
A list of everything is close to a list of nothing.

~~~
maximumwage
Hi Jerry, thank you for your comment. I was worried about making the list too
extensive. However, to prepare it I went through tens of thousands of books on
Amazon.com and read through the author's bio blurb. The vast majority of
business books (90-95% in my experience) are written by people who have not
achieved success in business. This list covers the small percentage of people
who actually started successful businesses, raised funding, or reached the
executive level.

~~~
bemmu
With a list this long, I start to miss the capability of seeing it sorted by
avg. stars.

